# Keystone



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Alberta....

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/alberta-premier-biden-disrespected-americas-closest-friend-by-canceling-keystone-pipeline

An incredibly foolish decision by Biden.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

In addition to canceling Keystone, Biden re-signed the Paris Accord, which at it's heart, destroys fossil fuel usage in the USA while giving China a free pass. The climate change cabal in the Biden administration thinks that you can power the American economy with solar panels and windmills, and freight will move across country by itself.

Per the Constitution, you know, "The Thing", treaties require a 2/3 approval by the Senate. Obama signed up via Executive Order, Trump cancelled by Executive Order, and now Biden has doubled down by Executive Order.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes he is a pandering fool.....an absolute idiot. 
Not even a negotiation with WHO, nor PCA....just grab the Vaseline, and do it.....after all, it's the hard working people of the USA that's gonna pay.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

We're going to need a lot......

https://www.casewayproducts.com/store/p52/White_Industrial_Petroleum_Jelly_USP_-_Drum_55_gallon.html#/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Well he done pissed off Canada even Trudeau.

Trickle down bankruptcies are going to be huge stoping project in the middle of it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Well he done pissed off Canada even Trudeau.
> 
> Trickle down bankruptcies are going to be huge stoping project in the middle of it.


What did he do, call him MR. Trudeau?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

RockmartGA said:


> Per the Constitution, you know, "The Thing", treaties require a 2/3 approval by the Senate. Obama signed up via Executive Order, Trump cancelled by Executive Order, and now Biden has doubled down by Executive Order.


Our friends in Australia (Sky News) are call it Obama 3. 

Larry


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I see some things about the whole Keystone XL project that would have me pushing the pause button on it.

I'm not at all against a petroleum pipeline. This one seems to be a badly thought out deal. It looks to me that Keystone (a Canadian company) should put a new line along their old one (the Keystone Pipeline) rather than secure new easements plus cross the Nebraska Sandhills and the heart of the Ogallala Aquifer.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Our friends in Australia picking up on talk of Biden tax increases. Here in America, our so-called "news media"? Not a peep.

(316) The Biden administration has now done something 'you may have missed': Markson - YouTube


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

You all can imagine how i feel about the about it.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Kind of sounds



Gearclash said:


> I see some things about the whole Keystone XL project that would have me pushing the pause button on it.
> 
> I'm not at all against a petroleum pipeline. This one seems to be a badly thought out deal. It looks to me that Keystone (a Canadian company) should put a new line along their old one (the Keystone Pipeline) rather than secure new easements plus cross the Nebraska Sandhills and the heart of the Ogallala Aquifer.


;

Seems like the same kind of deal as "Northern Pass", a plan to bring cheaper hydro power into the New England area from Quebec Hydro!

They were pursuing a different ROW, instead of following existing ROWs, The end result was that they met so much cost and opposition they finally scrapped the whole project!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

RockmartGA said:


> Our friends in Australia picking up on talk of Biden tax increases. Here in America, our so-called "news media"? Not a peep.
> 
> (316) The Biden administration has now done something 'you may have missed': Markson - YouTube


When you speak of our Aussie friends I though this guy's piece on what Trump did (or didn't do) in early January about the rioters was interesting to say the least. Got to wonder, if Joe, Nancy and company remember what THEY said in 2016. I know Joe might not. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kEyx6R6CX0

Resurfaced footage shows Democrat celebs trying to overturn 2016 electoral college vote - YouTube

Larry


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Didn't attach Video very well the first time. :angry:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kEyx6R6CX0

Larry


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Kind of sounds
> 
> ;
> 
> ...


They didn't scrap it they just moved it to Maine where the govt. is so hard up for any kind of development they approved it right away. There's a petition going around now, which is the second time, to get it on the ballet. First time the sec of state threw it out and he'll probably do it again.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I prolly should have defined that statement a little better!

Should have said "Eversource" scrapped it!

So now the ball is in CMP's court?


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

The governer and company approved it right away but seems like those pesky citizens keep trying to screw it up.

Yup CMP a Spanish owned company just trying to make a buck.


----------

